# Personality



## Ben-yamato (Sep 29, 2021)

can you be an infj and LII?


----------



## Mark R (Dec 23, 2015)

An INFJ can be very logical, almost to the point of being INTP-like I suppose. From what I understand though, an LII has extroverted intuition in the ego block. An INFJ uses introverted intuition.


----------



## Ben-yamato (Sep 29, 2021)

You think it is possible that an infj / LII has an NI-TI loop?


----------



## Mark R (Dec 23, 2015)

Honestly, being an INFJ with extroverted intuition is another type entirely-like an ENTP.


----------

